# Send Mail Problem mit Xamp



## Draxx (7. Dezember 2004)

Hi liebe Foren User


Ich nutze Windows Xp für meinen eigenen kleinen Web Server. So nun zum Problem, ich habe ein Script das ber sendmail eigentlich mails nach einer anmeldung verschicken soll aber es wird nichts gesendet. Xamp dient als WebServer aber ich kriege die kretze was soll ich machen damit das verschicken geht? Ich habe ebenfalls auch einen router. Falls Port Forwarding nötig ist bitte sagt mir das .

Also falls noch Fragen sein sollten fragt mich ^^

Mfg Draxx


----------



## Sven Mintel (7. Dezember 2004)

Hast du auch einen Mailserver?


----------



## Draxx (7. Dezember 2004)

keine ahnung


----------



## Sven Mintel (7. Dezember 2004)

Um eine Mail zu senden , brauchst du einen SMTP-Server.... frag mich aber nicht, wie man den installiert :-(


----------



## Draxx (7. Dezember 2004)

wie installier ich das teil ^^ (an alle gerichtet)


----------



## Neurodeamon (7. Dezember 2004)

Nun, ein Mailserver ist beim apachefriends.org-Xampp dabei. Mercury.
Es gibt auch noch hamster, etc.

Du wirst damit aber keine Mails verschicken können ohne einen echten Webserver mit fester IP-Adresse (nur intern im netzwerk kannst du mails verschicken).
Mercury hat aber eine Option Deinen Mailprovider zu verwenden mit Deinen Zugangsdaten.


----------



## Draxx (7. Dezember 2004)

wow thx das hat mir weiter geholfen es soll ruhig mein T-online fach benutzt werden das ist nicht tragisch wenn das geht wäre es gut ich teste es mal gibts nen tut zu Mercury?


----------



## Neurodeamon (8. Dezember 2004)

Ich kenne nur das englische Tut hier:
http://www.more.net/technical/netserv/servers/novell/mercurymail/mguide.html


----------

